# Photos taken at an abandoned psychiatric hospital



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Other pictures shown in the video, too, but Jose Vazquez's darkly-themed ones will likely be of the most interest to those here http://blog.flickr.net/en/2013/03/22/unbelievable-photos-captured-by-smartphone/


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

This photo should go in the blood/gore discussion--the picture in the psych hospital tells a whole store, is haunting, scary, minimalist, and no blood or guts anywhere in site...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good points, Minshe.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Freakin awesome. How cool would it be to haunt that place?


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow. Love these pics. Makes me wish I could go explore this place. How creepy.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Makes me want to go down to Scary Dairy....


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the pictures! I am obsessed with abandoned insane asylums/psychiatric hospitals. Not sure why really....but I am....and these pictures rocK!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Time for a road trip?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

The wheel chair is the scariest thing ever! Nice pics


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> The wheel chair is the scariest thing ever! Nice pics


I liked that one a lot, too. I would like to say that they are mine, but, unfortunately, I cannot take the credit, since I simply posted them here


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess it comes from growing up in an area of the south where there were a lot of abandoned old buildings, mills, and schools, but I love old relics of buildings left to themselves for years. I worked several summers for the schools in my college days, moving furniture. Doing that, I got to go explore the old building that I went to elementary school in (it had been closed off for several years, the schools only used a small building out back). There was a feeling in that building that I cannot describe; it was not unfriendly, but it was very strong, like a fog in the air. If you did not believe in ghosts before you went in there, you would have after that. If you were still enough and listened, you could hear very faint sounds of people talking, chairs moving, etc..far away; and there were only three of us in that building, all together in one place. Looking at these pictures, brings back a lot of those memories. I'm sure the photographer has a few stories about strange feelings while they were exploring this place.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

There is a small school in downstate Illinois that has a 3rd floor that remains locked up , unused... because the third floor is haunted. This was told to me by the one janitor there. Music plays faintly up there but no source for the music has ever been found. Teachers will not remain there after hours, let alone if it's dark.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so cool wish we had a place like that around here


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

These are from Scary Dairy where the farmer allegedly killed patients who worked on the slaughter house/ dairy farm and fed their remains to patients. The Camarillo State Mental Hospital is rumored to be the Eagles Hotel California..... urban legends say the tormented patients still roam these halls in agony. They would perform electric shock therapy here and they also performed frontal lobotomies here as well. In addition, they had a crematory on the premises as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool stories, pumpkinking30, Gym, and Cloak_Dagger (fabulous pictures, also). If anyone else has photos or tales to share, post away


----------

